# Ideas for quality, new, 30ft, gas, <100.4" RVs?



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The subject says it all. No-one try too hard, please, because it is an academic (for the moment) dreamy question. But I was disappointed how hard it is to find candidates to meet the above requirements, money no object, let alone giving me scope to be fussy about chassis, engine, slideouts and layouts :-(

Dave
(PS - I know about Trek, but smallish lounge and no separate bedroom)


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

You were parked next to one at Peterborough!!!

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chris,

Well the Condor is not made any more; The Trail-Aire/Lite 281 is though.
http://www.trail-lite.com/trail-aire-class-a-motor-home.asp
Not sure about the Workhorse chassis; have they worked off the reputation they had? Think the wide one is OK.

I was hoping more for what the Winnie Sightseer lounge gets in a 30ft version and single slide:
http://www.winnebagoind.com/html/products/recVehicles/winnebago/se_30b.html
That's 102" but Dudleys who certainly used to be fussy about width seem to shift them, Journeys too, though they are longer and diesel.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dab my Brave is almost identical to the sightseer except its got a bedroom slide as well as the lounge, petrol 30' long workhorse chassis but over 7.5 ton.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I presumed the Sightseer replaced the no-longer-made Brave.

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dab no they were both being made in 2003 not sure if the sightseer was made before then. The brave was stopped in late 2004 I believe

Olley


----------

